# Layitlow Brothers you decide



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FUNKYTOWN ROLLER











REC


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

ummmmmm hey funkytown can u take a close up on those rim trims


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are a close up of PROBLEMAS: 1 of a kind wheel, never will be duplicated. LILDEVILLE MADE.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

are they even in the same CLASS????

do i see an end of the yr layitlow show coming again..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 04:06 PM~11317150
> *are they even in the same CLASS????
> 
> do i see an end of the yr layitlow show coming again..
> *


No but we are tired of people making comments and just to prove to a individual that only cause they have a nice bike he thinks he can hang. DETAIL DETAIL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

This aint my bike but I have to stand up for my homie, with his permission I have this 100% :biggrin: and you know what I can do


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 06:08 PM~11317167
> *No but we are tired of people making comments and just to prove to a individual that only cause they have a nice bike he thinks he can hang. DETAIL DETAIL
> *


i thought it was his lil girls bike...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i say rec bike is better but funkytown is on his ass....maybe 10 points behind...i know funkytown has alot more up his sleeves...

frame---funkytown
paint--rec
engraving -rec
wheels--there both bad ass
mural-tie
display-funkytown
parts-rec

just my oponion


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DETAIL:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 11 2008, 04:29 PM~11317329
> *i say rec bike is better but funkytown is on his ass....maybe 10 points behind...i know funkytown has alot more up his sleeves...
> 
> frame---REC MORE MODS
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 11 2008, 06:29 PM~11317329
> *i say rec bike is better but funkytown is on his ass....maybe 10 points behind...i know funkytown has alot more up his sleeves...
> 
> frame---funkytown
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rec is too cluttered up front and in the back to me. funkytowns looks more like an actual bike.

thats just my opinion, i dont know a motherfuckin thing about bikes.

i like em boff


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11317401
> *rec is too cluttered up front and in the back to me. funkytowns looks more like an actual bike.
> 
> thats just my opinion, i dont know a motherfuckin thing about bikes.
> ...


most radicals are


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 06:39 PM~11317401
> *i dont know a motherfuckin thing about bikes.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 06:45 PM~11317457
> *
> *


you sure know how to build one hell of a bike display!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 04:47 PM~11317472
> *you sure know how to build one hell of a bike display!!!
> *


i never knew he did that type of shit..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

rec.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11317483
> *i never knew he did that type of shit..
> *


sceen his work on vadalized!

while searching button tuck interior..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

rec's parts was engraved and platted by the same person as my parts, but ..... I'm going to have to say , Funkytown ....... better plaque :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:10 PM~11317644
> *rec's parts was engraved and platted by the same person as my parts, but ..... I'm going to have to say , Funkytown ....... better plaque  :biggrin:
> *


we know who not to call to judge... :biggrin:


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 03:52 PM~11317053
> *FUNKYTOWN ROLLER
> 
> 
> ...


too hard of a decision they both look real good my head hurts lol


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 05:20 PM~11317705
> *we know who not to call to judge... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hater :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:23 PM~11317720
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hater  :biggrin:
> *


NNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVAAAA

<unbiosed! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Best Of Show :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Rec gots him. but not by much.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:26 PM~11317754
> *Best Of Show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 05:26 PM~11317754
> *Best Of Show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is a hell of a display !!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:29 PM~11317785
> *that is a hell of a  display !!!
> *


maxed out killing all other categories


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 05:10 PM~11317644
> *rec's parts was engraved and platted by the same person as my parts, but ..... I'm going to have to say , REC ....... better plaque  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 05:30 PM~11317800
> *maxed out killing all other categories
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 05:32 PM~11317816
> *Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


ummm,not :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Funkytown , Funkytown , Funkytown , Funkytown , Funkytown


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Tony,call me,at home,check your massage's


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 05:33 PM~11317835
> *Funkytown , Funkytown , Funkytown , Funkytown , Funkytown
> *



I feel you bro, he is part of your family. Thats why I havent said who is better. But we all know who it is just scared to say. Look at the detail


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 07:35 PM~11317848
> *I feel you bro, he is part of your family. Thats why I havent said who is better. But we all know who it is just scared to say. Look at the detail
> *


he having fun is alll


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 05:35 PM~11317848
> *I feel you bro, he is part of your family. Thats why I havent said who is better. But we all know who it is just scared to say. Look at the detail
> *


blood is ticker than parts :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 05:40 PM~11317898
> *blood is ticker than parts  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah thats true


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

To be honest lets break it down. Oh and this is before I posted up the pics I took. I dont know what was wrong with Funkytown's camera, the lighting was just piss poor in that building anyway, everything looked orange or yellow in pics but with flash it came out aight.

Anyway:

Display: Funkytown

Parts: Funkytown (TNT parts suckas :guns

Engraving: Funkytown

Murals: Rec

Body: Funkytown

Wheels: Tie (Personally I say take points away for that china trim that Rec has)

Plating: Rec (only cuz its two tone)

Accessories: Rec (only because of the TV, take that away and Funkytown has it)


Part by part if you look at Rec's Pedals yeah they're still bad ass but you can see how it was threaded into it, Funkytown's pedals are clean, no threads showing.

Funkytown's mirrors are more innovative. Yeah the twisted trim is cool and all but eh I like Funkytown's better.

Display clearly goes to Funkytown.

Upholstery :dunno: Does Rec even have an upholstered seat?

Murals goes to Rec cuz lets face it they're bad ass but I'm sure Funkytown might have something up his sleeve

Overall it goes to Funkytown but Rec is on his ass


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm playing , they are both very nice bikes ,they both are ..... I would say...... it's a tie :biggrin: ohhh ,wait Funkytown , better looking plaque :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

This chicks like the rear detail


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11317930
> *To be honest lets break it down.  Oh and this is before I posted up the pics I took.  I dont know what was wrong with Funkytown's camera, the lighting was just piss poor in that building anyway, everything looked orange or yellow in pics but with flash it came out aight.
> 
> Anyway:
> ...


PARTS: rec HE DOESNT HAVE STORE BOUGHT PARTS

Paints: REC THE REAL CANDYMAN 

ACC : REC PUMPS, 2 TVS, MORE TO SEE

BODY: REC MORE MODS

HATERS: TONYO #1 BEST OF BIKES


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 05:44 PM~11317936
> *This chicks like the rear detail
> 
> 
> ...


why is "REC" name croosed out on the credit board ??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

REC.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 03:46 AM~11317965
> *PARTS: rec HE DOESNT HAVE STORE BOUGHT PARTS
> 
> Paints: REC THE REAL CANDYMAN
> ...


What store bought parts does Funkytown Have? He has a store bought crank. What else? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ENGRAVING HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ONLY CAUSE HE IS THE ONLY ONE YOU CAN AFFORD


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

rec has hi in engraving, custom parts, plating, mural, paint,rims and tires and accesories


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 05:48 PM~11317988
> *What store bought parts does Funkytown Have?  He has a store bought crank.  What else? :dunno:
> *


rims, crank.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

why a "x" on "REC" ?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHERE DID TONYO GO................................. I BET HE WENT TO CHECK TO MAKE SURE THE FORKS THEY ARE CUTTING DONT COME OUT BIGGER THAN THE FRAME AGAIN. LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11317930
> *To be honest lets break it down.  Oh and this is before I posted up the pics I took.  I dont know what was wrong with Funkytown's camera, the lighting was just piss poor in that building anyway, everything looked orange or yellow in pics but with flash it came out aight.
> 
> Anyway:
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 03:50 AM~11318017
> *rims, crank.
> *


Yeah but he modified those damn rims. They're painted, replated, pinstripe the tires to make them look like Vogues, and added custom wheel trim. So I mean WTF? :uh: That levels the playing field, you act as if he bought them straight from FNR and put them on the bike.

The crank was rechromed so even that isn't stock anymore.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 05:57 PM~11318084
> *Yeah but he modified those damn rims.  They're painted, replated, pinstripe the tires to make them look like Vogues, and added custom wheel trim.  So I mean WTF?  :uh:  That levels the playing field, you act as if he bought them straight from FNR and put them on the bike.
> 
> The crank was rechromed so even that isn't stock anymore.
> *



ITS WHAT EVER FOOL. WHEN YOU BEAT **** THEN WE WILL ASK FOR YOUR INFO.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Drop'em, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, 575 Droptop, SLOLOW, lesstime, LEGIONSofTEXAS


THE JUDGE IS HERE LETS GET HIS OPINION


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have to say rec has it there are both real nice bike but rec does beat it out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 08:18 PM~11318272
> *i have to say rec has it there are both real nice bike but rec does beat it out
> *


Break it down


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

i say Rec


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 04:01 AM~11318110
> *ITS WHAT EVER FOOL. WHEN YOU BEAT **** THEN WE WILL ASK FOR YOUR INFO.
> *


When you build a championship trike then we'll talk


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 06:19 PM~11318294
> *When you build a championship trike then we'll talk
> *


NEVER. IM DONE MESSING WITH YOU ALL LITTLE KIDS THAT DONT GROW UP. 

This was me back in 1999-2000










2008 making a come back:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 04:27 AM~11318374
> *NEVER. IM DONE MESSING WITH YOU ALL LITTLE KIDS THAT DONT GROW UP.
> 
> This was me back in 1999-2000
> ...


When you can turn that blazer into a top business then we'll talk  You seem to think all I do is build bikes, you forget I help other people build theirs too. SA Rollerz and Funkytown both have full sets of TNT parts on their bikes and both will go on to be top winners. Before this year neither one of them knew anything about bikes and then they studied and learned and came to me for parts. 

I mean to have a bike like Rec's that took 2 years to build to get to that level versus a bike build that took a few months from a guy who had never built a bike before and to be on Rec's heels is pretty impressive in itself then to overtake Rec at the Wego tour on points.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11318408
> *When you can turn that blazer into a top business then we'll talk   You seem to think all I do is build bikes, you forget I help other people build theirs too.  SA Rollerz and Funkytown both have full sets of TNT parts on their bikes and both will go on to be top winners.  Before this year neither one of them knew anything about bikes and then they studied and learned and came to me for parts.
> 
> I mean to have a bike like Rec's that took 2 years to build to get to that level versus a bike build that took a few months from a guy who had never built a bike before and to be on Rec's heels is pretty impressive in itself then to overtake Rec at the Wego tour on points.... :thumbsup:
> *



Dont matter if REC would of showed up REC would of been on top.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

i say rec cuz its my all time favourite even before it was in exclusive
i gotta say that airsetup on the ro bike looks tight as fuck


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11318408
> *When you can turn that blazer into a top business then we'll talk   You seem to think all I do is build bikes, you forget I help other people build theirs too.  SA Rollerz and Funkytown both have full sets of TNT parts on their bikes and both will go on to be top winners.  Before this year neither one of them knew anything about bikes and then they studied and learned and came to me for parts.
> 
> I mean to have a bike like Rec's that took 2 years to build to get to that level versus a bike build that took a few months from a guy who had never built a bike before and to be on Rec's heels is pretty impressive in itself then to overtake Rec at the Wego tour on points.... :thumbsup:
> *



AND you look stupid bringing a street bike into TEXAS we dont believe in that shit


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 08:34 PM~11318443
> *Dont matter if REC would of showed up REC would of been on top.
> *


thats where wego fails in the true essence of comp...

meaing that it goes on total points....if you miss show, then you loose out in your spot...

do away from the participation award and go with a super show type scenario...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 06:37 PM~11318485
> *thats where wego fails in the true essence of comp...
> 
> meaing that it goes on total points....if you miss show, then you loose out in your spot...
> ...



The wego tour is tight but its all politics too


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Alright... here's my 2 cents...

Forks-REC
Paint-Funky... lol... :biggrin: 
Murals-undecided becuz you cant see the mural on the tank of Funkytowns 
Rims-REC
Frame-Funkytown
Display-Funkytown
Parts-REC

Now, overall... Its hands down to REC... only because of the caliber of his parts...

Secondly, I dont think you can compare two bikes from different categories...
Of course REC was gonna take it because his shit is Radical... you cant equally compare them if one is more over the top then the other....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 06:40 PM~11318512
> *Alright... here's my 2 cents...
> 
> Forks-REC
> ...



Thats my girl.Thats my girl. Good 2 CENTS YOU HAVE

THE QUEEN HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

And of course REC took engraving....


its like he had GOD do that shit or something.... lol....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 08:40 PM~11318512
> *Alright... here's my 2 cents...
> 
> Forks-REC
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
thats what it boils down too


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 08:41 PM~11318516
> *Thats my girl.Thats my girl. Good 2 CENTS YOU HAVE
> 
> THE QUEEN HAS SPOKEN
> *



lol... :biggrin: "its only logical" that REC is the winner....  



some lil wayne for yalls asses... lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 04:36 AM~11318467
> *AND you look stupid bringing a street bike into TEXAS we dont believe in that shit
> *


I did that simply to compete in the online "Who's the Best Street 16" out there topic. I built that bike strictly for this show and strictly for that topic.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Sorry buddy I get paid to judge.......bring'em both to temple......iand go head to head....n bout two weeks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 06:27 PM~11318374
> *NEVER. IM DONE MESSING WITH YOU ALL LITTLE KIDS THAT DONT GROW UP.
> 
> This was me back in 1999-2000
> ...


im not a kid. come step up to me. ill put my car (coming soon) up against your blazer anyday.and about your coment about having balls the size of texas, seems like they shrink when your face to face with someone


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 08:45 PM~11318548
> *I did that simply to compete in the online "Who's the Best Street 16" out there topic.  I built that bike strictly for this show and strictly for that topic.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

i knew you had something up your sleeve...

whos the comps


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

i thought we were talkin about bikes... ??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 06:45 PM~11318548
> *I did that simply to compete in the online "Who's the Best Street 16" out there topic.  I built that bike strictly for this show and strictly for that topic.
> *



and you got 2nd place


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:46 PM~11318556
> *im not a kid. come step up to me. ill put my car (coming soon) up against your blazer anyday.and about your coment about having balls the size of texas, seems like they shrink when your face to face with someone
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. YOU ARE FUNNY. Buts it good. Dont tell me you are adding water drops effects on your car too? please tell me you are not


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

why so serious hno:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11317976
> *why is "REC" name croosed out on the credit board ??
> *



It was just a joke... from what I understand


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 PM~11318582
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. YOU ARE FUNNY.  Buts it good. Dont tell me you are adding water drops effects on your car too? please tell me you are not
> *


you dont want none of that car brotha, trust me :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 PM~11318584
> *why so serious hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

peeps always be getting SERIOUS


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 08:48 PM~11318572
> *and you got 2nd place
> *



Wait what? Who beat who... im lost...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

good topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11318582
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. YOU ARE FUNNY.  Buts it good. Dont tell me you are adding water drops effects on your car too? please tell me you are not
> *


theres gonna be blood drops on your fivehead if you keep running your bitchass mouth


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:51 PM~11318618
> *theres gonna be blood drops on your fivehead if you keep running your bitchass mouth
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 08:51 PM~11318618
> *theres gonna be blood drops on your fivehead if you keep running your bitchass mouth
> *


 whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa.... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

you gettin waaaayy too serious


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 06:50 PM~11318610
> *good topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11318624
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


go to temple show then *****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 08:50 PM~11318610
> *good topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks like it getting better...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 06:50 PM~11318610
> *good topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THATS WHAT THIS GGOFY ASS KID NEXT TO ME WAS SAYING JUST A MINUTE AGO


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:51 PM~11318618
> *theres gonna be blood drops on your fivehead if you keep running your bitchass mouth
> *


chill the fuck out


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 PM~11318641
> *go to temple show then *****
> *


TEMPLE WHAT FOR, I GOT A BOOTH HERE IN BAYTOWN, WHY DONT YOU COME DOWN A SPRAY MY BLAZER AND I WILL ACOMODATE YOU


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 PM~11318652
> *chill the fuck out
> *


stay out *****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: show-bound, sic713, lowlife-biker, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, Drop'em, DallasLowrdrGIRL, SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964, SADER20, STR8_CLOWN'N, LEGIONSofTEXAS, LIL PHX


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 08:54 PM~11318662
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: show-bound, sic713, lowlife-biker, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, Drop'em, DallasLowrdrGIRL, SA ROLLERZ, hot, SADER20, STR8_CLOWN'N, LEGIONSofTEXAS, LIL PHX
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:54 PM~11318660
> *stay out *****
> *


I aint stayin out dont be treathnin my homie like that :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 08:54 PM~11318662
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: show-bound, sic713, lowlife-biker, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, Drop'em, DallasLowrdrGIRL, SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964, SADER20, STR8_CLOWN'N, LEGIONSofTEXAS, LIL PHX
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 06:56 PM~11318681
> *I aint stayin out dont be treathnin my homie like that  :uh:
> *


come do something then. start swimming


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 06:32 PM~11317351
> *DETAIL:
> 
> 
> ...



what do you mean details, post a pic of all the fuckin chips in the paint, then talk about details.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Damn SA be talkin alot... calm down... is just a computer screen...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11318681
> *I aint stayin out dont be treathnin my homie like that  :uh:
> *


I THINK SHIT IS BETWEEN THEM DOG


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11318693
> *come do something then. start swimming
> *



HAHAHA. THATS A LONG ASS SWIM TRIP FOR THAT *****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members:* the bone collector*, show-bound, FunkytownRoller, DallasLowrdrGIRL, SA ROLLERZ, SADER20, TonyO, STR8_CLOWN'N, sic713, lowlife-biker, juangotti, LIL PHX, LEGIONSofTEXAS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 04:48 AM~11318572
> *and you got 2nd place
> *


Yeah because they put all the 16" bikes together. I got beat by Dallas LowriderGirl because she's Full custom. I ain't gonna get into point for point part for part between those two bikes because I honestly didnt go out to compete against her, I have other bikes for that if I wanted to ya know but she seems cool she ain't a straight up hater like you.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow its getting ruff in here!!! :wow:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 06:42 PM~11317429
> *most radicals are
> *


but its not a radical, its a full :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11318693
> *come do something then. start swimming
> *



Say John I dont think he knows how we talk on here so dont scare the boy


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 08:58 PM~11318699
> *what do you mean details, post a pic of all the fuckin chips in the paint, then talk about details.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Reguardless of the chips homie.... He still gots ya only because yall are in different categories... Now say you were to build a radical 20... then it would be a REAL, LEGIT competition....


just my opinion....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 06:56 PM~11318683
> *
> *


:wave:
want some popcorn..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 12 2008, 04:50 AM~11318608
> *Wait what? Who beat who... im lost...
> *


You beat me in 16" category but I mean you're Full and I'm Street so yeah it kind of sucked to be put in the same category. I was going for 16" street or just Street in general, I could have competed against the 20" street bikes it wouldnt have phased me any.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 08:58 PM~11318705
> *Yeah because they put all the 16" bikes together.  I got beat by Dallas LowriderGirl because she's Full custom.  I ain't gonna get into point for point part for part between those two bikes because I honestly didnt go out to compete against her, I have other bikes for that if I wanted to ya know but she seems cool she ain't a straight up hater like you.
> *


tony like the batman for bikes...come at with with a well put togeter comtramption..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 08:53 PM~11318652
> *chill the fuck out
> *


chill back man. let them go


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 06:59 PM~11318717
> *Say John I dont think he knows how we talk on here so dont scare the boy
> *


this personal now. i aint playin with your bitchass


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 06:58 PM~11318705
> *Yeah because they put all the 16" bikes together.  I got beat by Dallas LowriderGirl because she's Full custom.  I ain't gonna get into point for point part for part between those two bikes because I honestly didnt go out to compete against her, I have other bikes for that if I wanted to ya know but she seems cool she ain't a straight up hater like you.
> *



Im not a hater. All I asked for was for people to decide wich was better since that bike is not coming out no more.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

im in NC right now but im not gettin a plane thats for sure but dont forget
internet serious busniss


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: show-bound, lesstime, SA ROLLERZ, TonyO, juangotti, STR8_CLOWN'N, FunkytownRoller, sic713, Drop'em, the bone collector, hot$tuff5964, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, DallasLowrdrGIRL, SADER20, lowlife-biker, LIL PHX


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11318743
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: show-bound, lesstime, SA ROLLERZ, TonyO, juangotti, STR8_CLOWN'N, FunkytownRoller, sic713, Drop'em, the bone collector, hot$tuff5964, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, DallasLowrdrGIRL, SADER20, lowlife-biker, LIL PHX
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11318719
> *Reguardless of the chips homie.... He still gots ya only because yall are in different categories... Now say you were to build a radical 20... then it would be a REAL, LEGIT competition....
> just my opinion....
> *


i dont know what classifications have to do with anything. atleast in the world of cars, a well built semi or full kustom can beat a not so well built radical any day.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, lowlife-biker, Stilo_RIDING_LOW, show-bound, SADER20, sic713, TonyO, Drop'em, DallasLowrdrGIRL, SA ROLLERZ, juangotti, LIL PHX, the bone collector, hot$tuff5964, mikey llloyd, lesstime, FunkytownRoller


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11318739
> *im in NC right now but im not gettin a plane thats for sure but dont forget
> internet serious busniss
> *


come to texas then *****. im right here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 05:00 AM~11318732
> *tony like the batman for bikes...come at with with a well put togeter comtramption..
> *


I dunno even to take that as a compliment or as hate :|


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 07:02 PM~11318754
> *come to texas then *****. im right here
> *


how old are you?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

zzZzzzZZZzzzzz...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:03 PM~11318763
> *zzZzzzZZZzzzzz...........
> *


*farts*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:00 PM~11318724
> *:wave:
> want some popcorn..
> *


sic got that pimp game on lock


real smooth


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: hot$tuff5964, the bone collector, TonyO, LocoSoCal, sic713, SADER20, DallasLowrdrGIRL, lowlife-biker, Drop'em, STR8_CLOWN'N, LEGIONSofTEXAS, juangotti, LIL PHX, lesstime, FunkytownRoller

Full house up in here :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 07:04 PM~11318772
> *sic got that pimp game on lock
> real smooth
> *


the ladies love chocloate.. :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

DAMN SHIT AND IS ONLY MONDAY


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2008, 09:02 PM~11318749
> *i dont know what classifications have to do with anything. atleast in the world of cars, a well built semi or full kustom can beat a not so well built radical any day.
> *



ok... but that only depends on who is judging because I got beat by a 20 in my own club becasue the judge said he like purple and my bike is red...


and at that, He is a 20 mild and im 16 full... but they had all the bikes in 1 category. period. I took second because my bike isnt purple. :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:03 PM~11318759
> *I dunno even to take that as a compliment or as hate :|
> *


it was a compliment cuz you got so many damn bikes....

i dont hate son


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 08:34 PM~11318443
> *Dont matter if REC would of showed up REC would of been on top.
> *


and if john kennedy woulda been bending over tying his shoe, he probably wouldn't have gotten shot in the head :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:05 PM~11318783
> *the ladies love chocloate.. :0
> *



not this lady... lol


its ok SIC yous still my friend....


:wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:05 PM~11318783
> *the ladies love chocloate.. :0
> *


i heard the dudes to too :0 :burn: 



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 09:06 PM~11318796
> *and if john kennedy woulda been bending over tying his shoe, he probably wouldn't have gotten shot in the head :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

The intention for this topic was because me and Chad were talking earlier I think in his topic about both bikes and he had said, for REC to compete on the WEGO and I told hm he was done. So, since he aint coming out this year I posted this topic to see the opions on both bikes. Im not hating on nobody, THOSE bikes are badass I love the displays, the parts, paint but I guess when you see the bike complete they are to different animals. Much props to SA ROLLER, FUNKYTOWN, HOTSTUFF$, REC. Those are nice bikes but we will never find out on here either.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL+Aug 11 2008, 07:06 PM~11318801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probaly.. but they aint gettin non of this..

"no ****"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

NEXT


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

alright.... good topic to finish my day...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

theres some big headed mother fuckers in here..
drop this shit like a turd in da toilet..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 12 2008, 05:05 AM~11318789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So no props to TNT? I see how you are


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 07:10 PM~11318838
> *word
> :roflmao:
> ahahahaahahahaha :roflmao: :rofl:
> ...



TNT TOO CAUSE I HAVE SOME ITEMS YOU SENT TO ME THAT IM USING MEMER YOU MEMER


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 07:07 PM~11318814
> *The intention for this topic was because me and Chad were talking earlier I think in his topic about both bikes and he had said, for REC to compete on the WEGO and I told hm he was done. So, since he aint coming out this year I posted this topic to see the opions on both bikes. Im not hating on nobody, THOSE bikes are badass I love the displays, the parts, paint but I guess when you see the bike complete they are to different animals. Much props to SA ROLLER, FUNKYTOWN, HOTSTUFF$, REC. Those are nice bikes but we will never find out on here either.
> *


fuck that put his bike together and bring it bitch. you ****** always trying to quit, drop out, or somekind of excuse when the comp gets close.

NO BITCHASSNESS


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 07:09 PM~11318836
> *theres some big headed mother fuckers in here..
> drop this shit like a turd in da toilet..
> *


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 09:11 PM~11318853
> *fuck that put his bike together and bring it bitch. you ****** always trying to quit, drop out, or somekind of excuse when the comp gets close.
> 
> NO BITCHASSNESS
> *



is bitchassness aword? :dunno: :dunno: .




:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 07:12 PM~11318864
> *is bitchassness aword? :dunno:  :dunno: .
> :biggrin:
> *


hell yea it is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here come rec


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 05:11 AM~11318850
> *TNT TOO CAUSE I HAVE SOME ITEMS YOU SENT TO ME THAT IM USING MEMER YOU MEMER
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bet he says something beanerish!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 07:13 PM~11318870
> *here come rec
> *


  I show my bicycle for fun i could care less about taking first or second or 3rd i do it just to show it thats all.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 07:11 PM~11318853
> *fuck that put his bike together and bring it bitch. you ****** always trying to quit, drop out, or somekind of excuse when the comp gets close.
> 
> NO BITCHASSNESS
> *



John REC is on here tell him, if he want to go then I will take him.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:13 PM~11318874
> *bet he says something beanerish!
> *


 beanerish and bitchassnes....


hmmm... you learn something new everyday....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 11 2008, 07:14 PM~11318885
> * I show my bicycle for fun i could care less about taking first or second or 3rd i do it just to show it thats all.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 12 2008, 05:15 AM~11318889
> *beanerish and bitchassnes....
> hmmm... you learn something new everyday....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Drop'em 35 
show-bound 21 
DallasLowrdrGIRL 15 
LocoSoCal 14 
TonyO 12 
sic713 11 
SA ROLLERZ 10 
hot$tuff5964 8 
lowlife-biker 8 
bad news 4 
RAIDERSEQUAL 3 
FunkytownRoller 3 
juangotti 3 
SADER20 3 
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 2 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1 
LEGIONSofTEXAS 1 
STR8_CLOWN'N 1 
jelly belly 1 
cadillac_pimpin 1 
Stilo_RIDING_LOW 1 
LIL PHX 1 
REC 1


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

drop em dont pm me *****. theres nothing to hide.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC+Aug 11 2008, 07:14 PM~11318885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats how it is when you go black..


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 08:16 PM~11318907
> *drop em dont pm me *****. theres nothing to hide.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

all this over an opinion :uh: 


just go to the super show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 12 2008, 05:14 AM~11318885
> * I show my bicycle for fun i could care less about taking first or second or 3rd i do it just to show it thats all.
> *


I think what it is is that REC probably doesn't care about taking a trophy, hes just in it to show it but its other people who won't "drop" all the comments about this bike or that bike or whatever.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 08:17 PM~11318912
> *and thats what its all about... fools gettin to damn competive..
> you win, u win..
> you lose you lose..
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:17 PM~11318912
> *and thats what its all about... fools gettin to damn competive..
> you win, u win..
> you lose you lose..
> ...



x2 on the cheap ass trophies cuz i got a room full of them hos!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2008, 05:17 AM~11318922
> *all this over an opinion :uh:
> just go to the super show
> *


Real talk.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

rec is cool as hell , its his cheerleader i dont like


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 07:18 PM~11318929
> *x2 on the cheap ass trophies cuz i got a room full of them hos!!!
> *


lol, me too


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

you dont have to try and call me out, you know EXACTLY where i will be for the next few months...

heres what i can say...drop'em neither you nor Rec have seen the bike since waco. this bike is basically fully redone. this bike was built in 3 weeks and then added to since. just since waco i have added

full display
display board
total rechroming of EVERYTHING
wheel trims
mirrors
steering wheel
painted the bar for the turn table
2 tank air kit w/custom regulator by my boy Bonecollector (thanks homie)

you havent seen it and pics dont do anything any justice....problemas is not a radical bike, that thing is full.....

heres how i would break it down, 

paint/patterns.....me
engraving...........rec (and i did my own but have never said it was better)
display...............me
murals...............rec
custom parts......tie
accessories........me my two tank kits is the same as his two pump kit,
faced parts=twist parts, all the same, custom
plating................me, only because everything is fresh and new, his is two toned, but his gold is getting old and makes it look bad
wheels................tie, those rims, you are beefing them up to be the best things on earth, all they are is regular china fans with 3 holes drilled out a little larger in each fan to accoodate a twisted spoke, then theres the china twist trim, and its rechromed....so honestly, i think those are the same as my chinas that were rechromed and painted and alternating gold spokes with engraved wheel trims...

i think if rec beat me now, i wouldnt be mad, it would motivate me to do more, but like i said, this bike was built in april, that was just at 4 months ago, not bragging, but i would say thats pretty damn good to be right on the ass of someone who took over two years to build one and this was built by a couple guys who never even fucked with bikes..

your always posting shit about your trike and how it did this and that, build a vehicle like i did then come talk....you dont own the trike anymore and i dont own this car anymore, but i did this


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

only thing i have to say is if you cant ride them whats the since?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

thats clean homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 11 2008, 07:27 PM~11319027
> *only thing i have to say is if you cant ride them whats the since?
> *


recs is rideable..
i have took it for a spin myself..

ass hurt like fuck..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11318885
> * I show my bicycle for fun i could care less about taking first or second or 3rd i do it just to show it thats all.
> *


damn for real, then let me get the money whenever you win any, i mean as long as you had fun, right?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 07:21 PM~11318956
> *rec is cool as hell , its his cheerleader i dont like
> *


Real talk FunkytownRoller bicycle is clean and i like his bicycle and i gave him props on it Wego tour is a good show but at the end of the show you take a trohpy some cash and a happy smile for me its just fun and with me not showing other can have the fun I had my fun


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 11 2008, 09:27 PM~11319027
> *only thing i have to say is if you cant ride them whats the since?
> *


Innocence is ridable too....guaranteed





not only that, the air kit works, and doesnt have wires hanging all over the place and not connected to anything or lines that arent connected so obviously dont work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hold on guys I'm gettin ready to post detail pics in a few minutes. Right now I'm workin on the detail pics of SA Rollerz bike so hold on.....................


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 10:30 PM~11319071
> *Innocence is ridable too....guaranteed
> not only that, the air kit works, and doesnt have wires hanging all over the place and not connected to anything or lines that arent connected so obviously dont work
> *




post some videos of yall ride-n i gotta see this shit


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11319071
> *Innocence is ridable too....guaranteed
> not only that, the air kit works, and doesnt have wires hanging all over the place and not connected to anything or lines that arent connected so obviously dont work
> *


thats what im talking bout


i love when bikes have setups that work


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11319058
> *Real talk FunkytownRoller bicycle is clean and i like his bicycle and i gave him props on it Wego tour is a good show but at the end of the show you take a trohpy  some cash and a happy smile for me its just fun and with me not showing other can have the fun I had my fun
> *



he did     





all i know is me and John set out to do one thing this year, and that was to open some eyes with


1) a girls frame
2) a 12" bike


i can confidently say that we have accomplished that.....and it wont be too long before we accomplish a lil more than we set out to do...and yes, this IS my little girls bike, she isnt always with me but thats cause shes my step daughter, but i made a promise to her that if she wanted to i would take it to these shows for her, and shes the last one i will let down....but when shes with me, she helps and does all kinds of shit....i got something else in works and it rides on four wheels...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11319058
> *Real talk FunkytownRoller bicycle is clean and i like his bicycle and i gave him props on it Wego tour is a good show but at the end of the show you take a trohpy  some cash and a happy smile for me its just fun and with me not showing other can have the fun I had my fun
> *


fun is beating the best


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

game over..
flush the toilet now..

bye bye shit..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 09:35 PM~11319123
> *fun is beating the best
> *


thats why its called a competition....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

for me its problemas. you CANT compare them 2 bikes. ridable or not recs bike rapes innocence.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 11 2008, 09:32 PM~11319089
> *post some videos of yall ride-n i gotta see this shit
> *


post a pic of your bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2008, 07:36 PM~11319136
> *for me its problemas. you CANT compare them 2 bikes. ridable or not recs bike rapes innocence.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11319071
> *Innocence is ridable too....guaranteed
> not only that, the air kit works, and doesnt have wires hanging all over the place and not connected to anything or lines that arent connected so obviously dont work
> *


ive riden it too. does good wheelies


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11319136
> *for me its problemas. you CANT compare them 2 bikes. ridable or not recs bike rapes innocence.
> *


you only saying that cause i was tlaking shit aobut your bike....


it MAY beat it but not by much and not for long...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 07:37 PM~11319144
> *post a pic of your bike
> *


es with str8clownin..
probaly a street sittin on china parts


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11319136
> *for me its problemas. you CANT compare them 2 bikes. ridable or not recs bike rapes innocence.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 PM~11319157
> *es with str8clownin..
> probaly a street sittin on china parts
> *


O DAMN


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 11 2008, 10:36 PM~11319136
> *for me its problemas. you CANT compare them 2 bikes. ridable or not recs bike rapes innocence.
> *




i like them both but i think recs bike has to much shit on it its to cluttered but everyone has there own oppinion right?


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 10:37 PM~11319144
> *post a pic of your bike
> *




heres my bike.....

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/clown_luv/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 11 2008, 07:39 PM~11319167
> *O DAMN
> *


yea i said it..

im bored.. thats all


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 11 2008, 09:41 PM~11319195
> *heres my bike.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/clown_luv/
> *


tank, skirts, china parts....come on man, how are you gonna try to call me out for a video..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 08:42 PM~11319202
> *yea i said it..
> 
> im bored.. thats all
> *


SHIT WAS FUNNY


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 09:43 PM~11319214
> *tank, skirts, china parts....come on man, how are you gonna try to call me out for a video..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



uhm guys, whats china parts? :dunno: :dunno: 


parts from china?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: sic713, SADER20, DallasLowrdrGIRL, the poor boys, 76'_SCHWINN, REC, BAYTOWNSLC, MR.559, show-bound, *JUSTDEEZ*, boricua87

ol page 3 reading ass *****!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 10:43 PM~11319214
> *tank, skirts, china parts....come on man, how are you gonna try to call me out for a video..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



i aint callin no one out homie im sayin if you can ride it show the video


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 07:44 PM~11319227
> *uhm guys, whats china parts? :dunno:  :dunno:
> parts from china?
> *


sexual chocolate gotta school ya..

chinas parts are basically stock store bought parts.. with cheap chrome..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 06:38 PM~11319156
> *you only saying that cause i was tlaking shit aobut your bike....
> it MAY beat it but not by much and not for long...
> *


for real that was my honest oppinion. i do like your 2 air tanks though. very clever.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11319241
> *sexual chocolate gotta school ya..
> 
> chinas parts are basically stock store bought parts.. with cheap chrome..
> *



oh i call 'em store bought parts... same shit... different words


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 07:46 PM~11319250
> *oh i call 'em store bought parts... same shit... different words
> *


yes ma'am


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11319241
> *sexual chocolate gotta school ya..
> 
> chinas parts are basically stock store bought parts.. with cheap chrome..
> *




lmao @ sexual chocolate... i didnt know you worked at LeBares


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave: Fu%# Problemas !! Hotwheels #1


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 09:47 PM~11319263
> *lmao @ sexual chocolate... i didnt know you worked at LeBares
> *



Ad thats the name of a drink at the club over here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 12 2008, 05:38 AM~11319157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The parts that are on your bike :0 


J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 11 2008, 09:47 PM~11319266
> *:wave: Fu%# Problemas !! Hotwheels  #1
> *



:0 :0 :0 


i played with Hotwheels when i was a little girll...

I didnt like Barbies...

She's a whore and Ken is gay


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:49 PM~11319284
> *Oh damn that came out of nowhere :roflmao:
> The parts that are on your bike  :0
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *



that I ordered from you! lmao


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 09:49 PM~11319299
> *that I ordered from you! lmao
> *


ever thought bout a face lift on your bike...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

OK fookers here's the detail you can't see anywhere other than a TonyO photoshoot 

Take a look


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 09:50 PM~11319313
> *ever thought bout a face lift on your bike...
> *


why its almost perfect.....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

topic died down


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He forgot to mention the wireless bee lights. Not even Pinnacle has those :0 Take a closer look they're actually on


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

look whos in here!


13 Members: DA_SQUID, TonyO, unique27, 76'_SCHWINN, DallasLowrdrGIRL, edelmiro13, SADER20, show-bound, cadillac_pimpin, BAYTOWNSLC, JUSTDEEZ, juangotti, sic713


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 09:51 PM~11319318
> *why its almost perfect.....
> *


got any pics of it when you was 8


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 12 2008, 05:49 AM~11319299
> *that I ordered from you! lmao
> *


That's alright girl I ain't mad at you but I call for a rematch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i would post, but who gives a shit? they're only bikes.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 09:54 PM~11319359
> *got any pics of it when you was 8
> *



it was an entirely different bike... it was chrome and black, then it was gold and green with chrome adn gold parts, called "Pocket Change" then it went to a copper colored frame with chrome and gold parts, called "Pocket Change II: Pennies From Heaven" and then it took the tranformation into what it is today, "Wicked Dreams," and we've been adding small details here and there every year.

I'd have to scan the pics for ya, but I got 'em....


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:54 PM~11319371
> *That's alright girl I ain't mad at you but I call for a rematch
> 
> 
> ...



TonyO dont want it with the Queen... :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 09:57 PM~11319413
> *it was an entirely different bike... it was chrome and black, then it was gold and green with chrome adn gold parts, called "Pocket Change" then it went to a copper colored frame with chrome and gold parts, called "Pocket Change II: Pennies From Heaven" and then it took the tranformation into what it is today, "Wicked Dreams," and we've been adding small details here and there every year.
> 
> I'd have to scan the pics for ya, but I got 'em....
> *


be cool to see...

if i may suggest some sexxier fenders for it...


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11319439
> *be cool to see...
> 
> if i may suggest some sexxier fenders for it...
> *



those are my sexy fenders... lol :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 07:40 PM~11318512
> *Alright... here's my 2 cents...
> 
> Forks-REC
> ...


 :nono: 
i always go against it in the tour and im under full :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2008, 10:00 PM~11319448
> *:nono:
> i always go against it in the tour and im under full :dunno:
> *


we settled tht like 2 pages back, we understand its full....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 12 2008, 05:58 AM~11319428
> *TonyO dont want it with the Queen...  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


We'll level the playing field for me. I'll put up my real frame. I was just dollar storing that street one 

Here's my 16" Full


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 10:00 PM~11319447
> *those are my sexy fenders... lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 12 2008, 05:57 AM~11319413
> *it was an entirely different bike... it was chrome and black, then it was gold and green with chrome adn gold parts, called "Pocket Change" then it went to a copper colored frame with chrome and gold parts, called "Pocket Change II: Pennies From Heaven" and then it took the tranformation into what it is today, "Wicked Dreams," and we've been adding small details here and there every year.
> 
> I'd have to scan the pics for ya, but I got 'em....
> *


Well there you go there's your problem you got Wicked in the name. Just change it to Suenos Malo and there you go :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 PM~11319157
> *es with str8clownin..
> probaly a street sittin on china parts
> *


dude not one of our bikes are stock he just bought a stock chroem bike last night and we are going to redoit so you can take that shit down the road :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 09:01 PM~11319460
> *we settled tht like 2 pages back, we understand its full....
> *


im late :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11319136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 11:04 PM~11319513
> *dude not one of our bikes are stock he just bought a stock chroem bike last night and we are going to redoit so you can take that shit down the road :uh:
> *


 ready to fuck the comp up homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:03 PM~11319500
> *Well there you go there's your problem you got Wicked in the name.  Just change it to Suenos Malo and there you go :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 06:06 AM~11319547
> *Thats funny
> Thats funny
> *


Naw bro THIS is funny :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 06:07 AM~11319561
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Come on bro I had to give you a hard time on that one :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 10:07 PM~11319563
> *Naw bro THIS is funny :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 09:08 PM~11319569
> *Come on bro I had to give you a hard time on that one  :biggrin:
> *


shit i had nothing to do with this and people want to bring me in this talking shit fuck that :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyHO_@Aug 11 2008, 10:07 PM~11319563
> *Naw bro THIS is funny :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin tonyho


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL+Aug 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11319263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it did.. fuck it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 PM~11319513
> *dude not one of our bikes are stock he just bought a stock chroem bike last night and we are going to redoit so you can take that shit down the road :uh:
> *


right... let me hop on my bike and ride out..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11319637
> *right... let me hop on my bike and ride out..
> *


well show me where there is one street bike?? everyone of the bikes in the club are mild or up the only street we had was the twisted frame and we parted it out :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

New topic... Tony0 and DallasLowrdrGirl.... You Decide!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Aug 11 2008, 08:16 PM~11319672
> *New topic... Tony0 and DallasLowrdrGirl.... You Decide!!!!
> *


im in tony s corner too. good luck to you sista :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2008, 08:20 PM~11319713
> *im in tony s corner too. good luck to you sista :biggrin:
> *



Not hating or nothing but John is right TonyO has always had shit up his sleeves. I guess we will see soon


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 06:41 AM~11319944
> *Not hating or nothing but John is right TonyO has always had shit up his sleeves. I guess we will see soon
> *


:scrutinize: Never know what I'm gonna do. Nobody even knew I was gonna be at the show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 10:41 PM~11319944
> *Not hating or nothing but John is right TonyO has always had shit up his sleeves. I guess we will see soon
> *


she could aways do the upgrade thang with them parts


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 10:44 PM~11319972
> *:scrutinize:  Never know what I'm gonna do.  Nobody even knew I was gonna be at the show
> *


ol jack in the box TONY....

lol never know when hes gonna pop up!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 06:45 AM~11319986
> *ol jack in the box TONY....
> 
> lol never know when hes gonna pop up!
> *


hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

my momma made me a hamburger


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 PM~11320035
> *my momma made me a hamburger
> *



With cheese or no cheese


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 10:53 PM~11320077
> *With cheese or no cheese
> *


none


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2008, 08:54 PM~11320090
> *none
> *


Man im going to WHATABURGER


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 10:55 PM~11320099
> *Man im going to WHATABURGER
> *


#2 with cheese, whatasized with a lemonade please


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 12 2008, 06:55 AM~11320099
> *Man im going to WHATABURGER
> *


Damn it you just made me hungry but I like In and Out burger better :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 08:57 PM~11320118
> *Damn it you just made me hungry  but I like In and Out burger better :thumbsup:
> *



What is that. I like the #5 with jalapenos


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 10:58 PM~11320142
> *What is that.  I like the #5 with jalapenos
> *


double whataburger. fukk some jalapenos


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 04:52 PM~11317053
> *FUNKYTOWN ROLLER
> 
> 
> ...



DROP EM


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 11:01 PM~11321456
> *
> *


X2


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Request to delete. I didn't read the entire topic so I'm not exactly sure why so I'm just locking it for now.


----------

